# Is it worth trying to move to Calgary?



## Cazzer33 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok so the hubby and I have been thinking on and off for a few years about moving to Calgary. We put it on hold for a while because it didn't look like there would be any jobs for us and we were trying to sell our house and didn't know how long that might take. 

Anyway... We're now in the process of completing a sale on the house so we're thinking now might be a good time to reignite our interest. 

What I wanted to know is:

1. What is the immigrant job market like these days?
2. Do you have to be in a particular profession/trade to get in? I work in Communications/Marketing and part time fitness instructor, hubby is a housing manager for council/social housing. 

All the stuff I've read lately leads me to think that we would score highly on the eligibility test interns of educations, language, work experience etc. I thought you had to fit one of the occupations on the list of 29 or so that Canadians needed people to fill but I can't find anything on this now...

Can anyone help?
Thanks
Caroline


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Cazzer33 said:


> Ok so the hubby and I have been thinking on and off for a few years about moving to Calgary. We put it on hold for a while because it didn't look like there would be any jobs for us and we were trying to sell our house and didn't know how long that might take.
> 
> Anyway... We're now in the process of completing a sale on the house so we're thinking now might be a good time to reignite our interest.
> 
> ...


1) it's better than ever. There's isn't enough qualify local labor to satisfy market demands.
2) Those in construction, mining, trucking, plumbing, concrete, etc. are highly sought after. 

You are referring at the Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) which has been on hold for awhile. Rumour is that it will be back early May of this year, and it's supposed to be "leaner and simpler" for future immigrants. Fact Sheet — Federal Skilled Worker Program

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Kerrie82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya. 

Not sure if you've actually made the move yet but my husband and I have recently moved to Calgary. The only thing i can say is that it is absolutely WORTH IT!! We love it here. My husband has a job in engineering and i'm going to be working in administration whilst i train to be a childminder. There are loads of jobs in Calgary alone but have you thought about the surrounding areas too? Okotoks, Chestermere and Cochrane are all within an 45 minute commute (depending on where in the city you live of course) 

So you should throw caution to the wind and make the move. You will never regret it!

:clap2:


----------



## wirralfamily (Jul 27, 2013)

Kerrie82 said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Not sure if you've actually made the move yet but my husband and I have recently moved to Calgary. The only thing i can say is that it is absolutely WORTH IT!! We love it here. My husband has a job in engineering and i'm going to be working in administration whilst i train to be a childminder. There are loads of jobs in Calgary alone but have you thought about the surrounding areas too? Okotoks, Chestermere and Cochrane are all within an 45 minute commute (depending on where in the city you live of course)
> 
> ...


Kerrie you stated that you are training to become a childminder, is this profession sought after? The only reason I asked is I have ran my own childminding business here in the UK for the past 4 years?

Thanks


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

wirralfamily said:


> Kerrie you stated that you are training to become a childminder, is this profession sought after? The only reason I asked is I have ran my own childminding business here in the UK for the past 4 years?
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion childminding (dayhome) is sought after, however, everyone seems to be doing it! So i suppose it depends where you live and whether people in the area are requiring care.


----------



## Kerrie82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya. 

Yes childminders are sought after here and i completely agree that it will all depend on where you live. I think being located towards the outer city gives you a great advantage because you will catch the commuters from out of town that would prefer to have their children closer to them. There's nothing worse than getting caught in traffic knowing that your children are still 30 minutes away! I guess it's all about how you make your business different from the rest 

You will have to check that the qualifications are recognised here because that's why i decided to complete my training here. It'd save having to do it twice!

Good luck!


----------

